# James Doohan died today @ 85



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

Here's the link to the news story on foxnews.com

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,163092,00.html

It's a sad day today.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

sorry to hear that . but 85 ain't a bad age to live to . Beam me up Scotty .
hb


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Oh man I hate to hear that.He'll be missed.But with pnemonia and Alzheimers I must admit he's in a better place now.Scottys voice"I've given it all I can Captain." Voice from above"I'll beam you UP now".RIP Mr Scott.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

He was one of my favorite characters from the show.  
He'll live on in she series.


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Truly sad news indeed ... coincidentally on the anniversary of one of, if not the greatest scientific and engineering feats ever accomplished by man to date ... the Apollo 11 Lunar Landing.

Scotty, you will be sorely missed ... God's speed to 'ya Lad ... Rest in peace.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

He'll be alive as long as we remember him. For me, Scotty lives on in the various Star Trek and SCE novels, as well as his appearances in the movies and TV series.

 

Larry


----------



## Nosirrag (Apr 26, 2005)

May you be in heaven a half hour before the devil knows your dead. 

James Doohan you will be deeply missed. A hero (I'm sure he never used that word about himself) he gave Hitler his middle finger after landing at Juno beach on D-Day.

A great guy (I 've never heard anyone say a bad word about him in an industry where trash-talk is an art form).

And, from all accounts, a good husband and father.

And, of course, the best damnned starship engineer in the galaxy.

A good epitaph for any man. You will be missed. You will be remembered. You will be celebrated.

Warp speed Mr. Scot.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Ah, fair Jimmy...you'll always be our miracle worker! We will miss you.

Rest in Sweet Peace!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I hear the sounds of "Amazing Grace" being played on the Bagpipes.......Good bye Mr.Scott and Godspeed.Thank you.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Boy, if anyone ever had a better chance to utter the perfect last words before passing, I don't know who it would be. With family gathered around, just before slipping away, whispering, "Well, finally it's MY turn! Beam me up!" 

My favorite Scotty moment? "I know this ship like the back of my hand...." CLUNK!!

Wayne


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Rest in peace, Jimmy!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

"...another piece of America's lost......"


Country song lyrics to: " The Last Cowboy Song"
by Ed Bruce

Dabbler


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I'm so sad. Who's going to fix the Enterprise now!

RIP Mr. Doohan and thanks for the wonderful character that you created!


----------



## dan1701d (Jun 9, 2004)

Sad day for us Trekkies and all, when a great man like him dies, one of the best actors I have ever met at a convention, very warm hearted fellow, he will be missed.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I saw Jimmy several years ago at a con. The thing I remember best is that he was a great storyteller. I loved his Trek & real life stories. Tonight, I tipped a glass of "green" to Jimmy.

Warp speed, Mr. Scott.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

I heard on tonight's news that his ashes are going to be sent into space on a rocket or space shuttle later this year...how perfect!!


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

1701ALover said:


> I heard on tonight's news that his ashes are going to be sent into space on a rocket or space shuttle later this year...how perfect!!


That's really nice to hear, for somebody who has given us so much - watching my Trek DVD's is becoming increasingly special all the time. Fox.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

I've posted this comment on other boards in the threads on this topic... if ya haven't read his autobiography, find a copy. Damn good read.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

For me Star Trek was not the ships it was the crew, and the stories 
and how they related to one another. It's what made the show.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

SpikeTV is going to preempt it's friday primetime lineup and show the TNG "Relics" and DS9 "Trials and Tribulations" in memory of Scotty.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Nice touch by Spike.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

If anyone wanted to see those 2 Scotty episodes ("Relics & "Trials and Tribulations") on spikeTV, they will be on at 12 & 1 am Friday night (Or saturday morning which ever way you look at it)

When I was a kid, my Mom took me to a convention and I was bounced on Mr. Doohan's knee, Nichelle Nichols also bounced me on her knee. He remembered me 16 years later when I went to see him at another convention. He was such a great person to be around, so much fun to listen too.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

"So...this is goodbye."


Yes. I know this happened four months ago! I just wanted to add the photo.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

And a nice one, it is.

*sniff*

Oddly enough, I saw Nimoy at a con today. He's still pretty spry for 79 or so.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

He's 74


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

The rocket that is sending his ashes into space is delayed until march. Kind of ironic. Scotty could get it flying today.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Babaganoosh said:


> He's 74


I did say "...or so"!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Saw him playing a warlock on a B&W episode of Bewitched this morning. Funny, no accent at all.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Jimmy never had one. The accent was all for the show & he was a master at doing very authentic accents. In fact, one of his best routines for conventions is doing Scotty's lines, but with different accents- French, German, Australian, English, etc. Very funny stuff! :lol:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

terryr said:


> The rocket that is sending his ashes into space is delayed until march. Kind of ironic. Scotty could get it flying today.


as the reason its delayed is engine trouble, extremely ironic. in ways its yet another tribute to him.


----------

